# PAX Ratings How do Inform/Educate Them?



## UberDude2 (Nov 19, 2014)

Occasional, especially when the PAX is new to Uber, I inform them that they are also rated and if their rating gets too low they might not be picked up. But how do you bring up the subject or what technique do you use to let them know they are being rated? Do you hang a sign on the back of the seat? Do you have some scrolling text on your tablet? How do you educate them, because we all know they need it.
Yeah, i know i won't get much response if any because this is a sticky situation but it was worth a try because i haven't figured it out yet.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

I really don't bring it up unless they bring it up, or they are new and are asking for an overview of the whole process. I don't see much upside to springing it up to them out of the blue.


----------



## UberDude2 (Nov 19, 2014)

Oc_DriverX said:


> I really don't bring it up unless they bring it up, or they are new and are asking for an overview of the whole process. I don't see much upside to springing it up to them out of the blue.


You don't think by educating the PAX they might put a little more thought into the rating they give us? Or that it might encourage better behavior or promptness?
Why do they always seem suprised when they find out? I could see the wheels in their head turning.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

Educating them would be a good thing. The problem is, I don't think all passengers want to attend Uber school during a ride.


----------



## UberDude2 (Nov 19, 2014)

Yeah, that's why I was trying to figure out a way to get the message across


----------



## Dks2k2 (Mar 13, 2015)

I ask them before they leave if they would like to see the cost to compare with what they are charged. Show them the app and casually say "5 star rating for you and the cost is...."


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

UberDude2 said:


> Occasional, especially when the PAX is new to Uber, I inform them that they are also rated and if their rating gets too low they might not be picked up. But how do you bring up the subject or what technique do you use to let them know they are being rated? Do you hang a sign on the back of the seat? Do you have some scrolling text on your tablet? How do you educate them, because we all know they need it.
> Yeah, i know i won't get much response if any because this is a sticky situation but it was worth a try because i haven't figured it out yet.


Like many things, it can be a bit awkward the first few times. But now I just follow the same script:

- So, you're quite new to Uber?
- Yeah (or) No, I've used it a while
- Are you familiar with the ratings system?
- No
- OK, what I like to do with all passengers is tell them about ratings. At the end of the ride, the driver rates the rider and the rider rates the passenger
- Oh
- Yeah, the rating for both goes from one to five stars. The reason I explain this is because Uber's star rating system is not like any other. See, if you were to read a review of a new restaurant in the paper and saw that it got four stars, you'd think that was pretty good, right? You'd probably want to go there and try it for yourself
- Yeah
- Well, that's not the way Uber's rating system works. Four stars with Uber is a very low rating. In fact, drivers get fired if their rating drops below 4.6. And on the passenger side, if a rider's rating drops below 4.6, he or she is going to have a lot of difficulty getting a driver to pick them up, because of that low rating
- oh, I see
- So, with Uber ratings, a four or below is very bad. When drivers or passengers rate each other four or below, it means the ride was a failure; something went wrong. On the other hand, five means that the ride was satisfactory, without problems.
- I didn't know that
- Yeah, I explain it because the Uber rating system is different from any other rating system and Uber doesn't explain it to passengers. Basically, it's an on/off thing. Five means good, four or below means bad.
- Thanks for explaining it to me; I had no idea


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

If someone is close to being a "no pick up", I let them know and then school them on how they might need to bring that up. Somehow, I slip in tipping on min fares and how that is almost 100% chance of getting those needed 5 stars.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

Lately I've been using the Capitol One promo as an excuse to get them to rate me in front of me.

Oh one last thing before you get out, do you have a C1 credit card? 
Yes
Did you know you can get 3 free rides and 20% off all your rides when you use the C1 card as your default?
How do I set it up?

I walk them through seeking it up, but first they have to rate me. When the rating screen pops up I show them mine and say something let's rate one another together or can we agree we were both 5 stars.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

I had three straight pings from a 4.4 last night, which I also obviously ignored. Drivers seem to be getting choosier. I very rarely see any 3.x or lower any more.


----------



## UberDude2 (Nov 19, 2014)

elelegido said:


> Like many things, it can be a bit awkward the first few times. But now I just follow the same script:
> 
> - So, you're quite new to Uber?
> - Yeah (or) No, I've used it a while
> ...


That's good stuff. I'm sure we all repeat the same things to all the PAX. It's just another thing that needs to be said.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

UberDude2 said:


> Occasional, especially when the PAX is new to Uber, I inform them that they are also rated and if their rating gets too low they might not be picked up. But how do you bring up the subject or what technique do you use to let them know they are being rated? Do you hang a sign on the back of the seat? Do you have some scrolling text on your tablet? How do you educate them, because we all know they need it.
> Yeah, i know i won't get much response if any because this is a sticky situation but it was worth a try because i haven't figured it out yet.


Here's my approach:
"Hi Laura, I'm Desert Driver. Whoa! You have a pax rating of 4.9. You must be awesome. Jump on in and let's get you to your destination."

or

"Hi, Buzz, I'm Desert Driver. Ready to roll? Say, Buzz, you have a pax rating of 4.4. Did you have a go with a driver recently?"


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Say buzz you have pax rating of 4.4. Did you have Randy Shears as a pax?


----------



## Naomi Gius (Apr 28, 2015)

I bring it up to them by saying to them, did you know that if you have a driver that you thought smelled bad you can leave him a three and you will never have that same driver again? And then it lets me lead into saying to them and we also have the option of leaving the rider a 3 if we have a bad rider and we will never have to see them again either.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

I tell them that 5* means they arrived in one piece AND would accept a ride from that car again - and that 4* means the driver and/or car shouldn't be on any road anywhere, with or without a passenger. I explain that there is no 'in-between' rating. 4* tells Uber to fire the driver or the rider.


----------



## SirDavidsr (Apr 28, 2015)

elelegido said:


> Like many things, it can be a bit awkward the first few times. But now I just follow the same script:
> 
> - So, you're quite new to Uber?
> - Yeah (or) No, I've used it a while
> ...


Is there a way to show the pax their rating? I couldn't locate it at the conclusion of my last ride.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Not after the ride has finished. During he ride you can press the Info button at the top right of the screen.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

Naomi Gius said:


> ...
> And then it lets me lead into saying to them and we also have the option of leaving the rider a 3 if we have a bad rider and we will never have to see them again either.
> ...


And if you are giving a Lyft ride that is true. If its an Uber ride, the 3* does not guarantee that you will not be paired up again.


----------



## SirDavidsr (Apr 28, 2015)

elelegido said:


> Not after the ride has finished. During he ride you can press the Info button at the top right of the screen.


Thx!


----------



## CNJtrepreneur (Mar 25, 2015)

elelegido said:


> - Yeah, the rating for both goes from one to five stars. The reason I explain this is because Uber's star rating system is not like any other. See, if you were to read a review of a new restaurant in the paper and saw that it got four stars, you'd think that was pretty good, right? You'd probably want to go there and try it for yourself
> - Yeah
> - Well, that's not the way Uber's rating system works. Four stars with Uber is a very low rating. In fact, drivers get fired if their rating drops below 4.6. And on the passenger side, if a rider's rating drops below 4.6, he or she is going to have a lot of difficulty getting a driver to pick them up, because of that low rating
> - oh, I see


THIS. 1000 times this.

Almost every pax I've mentioned this to, was shocked and amazed. They have NO clue that in Uber's eyes, a 4* means "you're fired".

Uber is either accidentally - or worse yet, intentionally - not informing riders about the difference in what a 4-star rating means in most situations (i.e. restaurant / hotel reviews), and what it means in Uberverse. Unfortunately, it's down to us drivers, to correct that misinformation.


----------

